# 1970 bumper on a 69?



## tattoosrock (Jan 11, 2010)

will it fit? I found a 69 for sale in my price range which is low lol but I like the 1970 bumper way more. can I swap them out? not much on the car is original anymore so Im not worried about having everything stock. Also did pontiac make a 355? thats what engine is in it. he said its out of a 74 but I didnt know they came with anything less than a 400. Sorry Im uneducated about pontiacs. or if anyone knows where I can get a running 1970 gto/lemans in central florida for cheap let me know. Im capable of doing anything that doesnt require a lift.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Never heard of anyone swapping bumpers like that, or, even wanting to. I guess anything is possible if you do enough fab work(I have no idea if it would bolt up or not). If you like the '70 that much, hold out for a '70 Lemans/Tempest. Doubt you'll be able to find a running '70 GTO cheap(not sure what you mean by cheap), unless it's complete junk(probably wouldn't be running either). JMO. I'm assuming the '69 is a Lemans?


----------



## tattoosrock (Jan 11, 2010)

69 is a gto. Doesnt have stock engine or interior. usual rust damage on quarter panels and trunk. Im going to go look at it today. I may go the route of fixing it up and reselling it but we will see. I cant find a frickin 70 for under 15k around here. Driving me nuts and I dont want to go to new york this time of year.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The 74 355 is a 350 bored .030 over. The 350 was the standard engine in 74, as it was in most Firebirds too. If you are looking for a decent car to restore, looking North is NOT the direction to go. If cars are cheaper up there, it's because there's little left below the door handles in the salt/rust belt states. Go West, young man. If you're willing to travel/ship a car, the southwest has far better material to start with.


----------



## tattoosrock (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the info guys. I ll be sure to let you know what I find out with the 69 today


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a '70. You get more parts with more $.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f13/70-gto-1-500-a-24852/


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Here's a '70. You get more parts with more $.
> 
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f13/70-gto-1-500-a-24852/


This car is 20 miles from me. It would cost more to transport it than the price....


----------



## tattoosrock (Jan 11, 2010)

basically I wanted to buy something for around 3k and spend another 2k fixing it up. most work will be done by myself. I know I'm cheap.........


----------



## tattoosrock (Jan 11, 2010)

they want 3500 for this car what do you think? am I even in the right thread for this?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Is it a real GTO ? Did you check the VIN ? Does he have the PHS for the car ? Unless you can fabricate all the replacement metal it needs from old barn siding, the parts ALONE will exceed the price of the car. I see a complete frame off floor replacement at the least and there may be frame rot as well by the looks of the trunk. Then there are the quarters, doors, front fenders, interior...blah, blah, blah. See where this is going ?? Your $3500 car will turn into a 20k car. Personally, I would walk away but if you really want it, hold 2k cash in your hand and say "take it or I leave"...:seeya:

I paid $1500 for my basket case 67.


----------



## tattoosrock (Jan 11, 2010)

He said he has the documents and I will check the vin when I get there. I asked about the condition of the frame and he said he didnt know. he bought it 2 years ago, took out the 455 and put in the 355 and its been sitting ever since so we shall see.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Take a camera and get more pics of the interior, floor, frame, etc...
Have fun exploring...:cheers


----------



## tattoosrock (Jan 11, 2010)

I shall return with with more pics this evening


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

tattoosrock said:


> I asked about the condition of the frame and he said he didnt know. he bought it 2 years ago, took out the 455 and put in the 355 and its been sitting ever since so we shall see.


Didn't know? Red flag. He's owned the car for 2 years, he knows. Check it over good. Make sure it hasn't been hit, look good for rot too. Make sure you can't poke a screwdriver thru the frame anywhere.....

Quick check of the vin on the car, it should start with 242. 2 = pontiac, 42 = GTO. Anything but a 42 and it's not a GTO...

Buying a car for $3k and spending $2k to fix it, like you originally stated, is next to impossible. Suspension, drivetrain, plus TMP's list, it's never ending....

Good luck....


----------



## tattoosrock (Jan 11, 2010)

On second thought Im gonna hold out till I find a 70. Sorry for being so on the fence but I just didnt get a good feeling from the guy with the 69 and I like the looks of the 70 better. but thank god for forums. thanks for the help everyone.


----------

